# MELBOURNE: Australia's Commercial, Cultural and Sporting Mecca



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Luna Park*

Luna Park will turn 100 this year and has proudly entertained the people of Melbourne since 1912.

The famous face was being restored at the time of taking the images, so the face you see is the hoarding created to make it look like the real face.









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-09









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-20









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-20









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-20









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-20









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-20









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-20









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-20


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Great work, Fabian! I especially love how you take your time taking pictures!


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*St Kilda Pier*

The pier dates back as far as the 1850's. The original pier was constructed to allow settlers to unload timber and building materials. However a storm destroyed the original pier. It had to be rebuilt and has been extended since. The breakwater was added in 1956 for the Melbourne Olympics to provide shelter for yachts.

The St Kilda Pier Kiosk is heritage protected and was rebuilt after the century old building was destroyed by fire in 2003. 

It is also home a penguin colony with more than 100 pairs living there. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-31









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-31









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-31









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-31









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-31

A favourite fishing spot.









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-31

And once you trek to the end, you are rewarded with fantastic views of Melbourne & Port Phillip Bay.









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-25









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-25









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-24


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Crown Entertainment Complex*
*Opened:* 1996
*Facilities*

Gaming area with 2500 Electronic Gaming machines and 500 Table Games.
Retail
Dining – Restaurants, Cafés and Food Courts
Three Hotels (Crown Towers, Metropole & Promenade)
Cinema
 Galatic Arcade (electronic games centre)
Exhibition and Function Space

It is the largest intergrated resort in the southern hemisphere.









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13

At night









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16

Retail









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16

Entrance (Didn't have anything better than this).









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16

They put on huge displays here too like at Christmas.









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16

General Food Court









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16

Crown Towers - The tallest hotel tower in Australia at 152 metres or 43 storeys tall. 









By fabianamuso at 2012-06-16









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-14









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13

Crown Promenade









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13

Crown Metropol









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13

What a podium









By fabianamuso at 2012-05-13


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fitzroy*

Fitzroy is a inner city suburb bordering the north eastern section of the Melbourne CBD. 









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21

Sometimes I have to question Graffiti Art and where it is put especially if it's on an old building.









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Nice pics...while it's certainly no Sydney, this town is a nice 2nd city. A cute little place to spend a day or two in for sure

cheers mate


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

You'd need at least a week or two to explore it properly.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

009 said:


> Nice pics...while it's certainly no Sydney, this town is a nice 2nd city. A cute little place to spend a day or two in for sure
> 
> cheers mate


A day or two? Melbourne is no town and certainly takes more time to explore than a day or two. I've spent weeks down there and not even seen the entire CBD, let alone the inner city.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

009 the Mexican Culwulla? :lol:


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

great pics!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Really love Melbourne. Its a great city. One thing, however, I find surprising is the bad shape of many buildings. Like people don't invest in maintenance.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

Are you making reference to the buildings in Fitzroy? Some people see the "grit" as art and in Fitzroy's case trying to show the working class aspect of this suburb. I can understand why they look that way. 

There has also been sustantial gentrification of Fitzroy and inner city suburbs as well, which itself is a great thing.

One aspect about Melbourne which makes it stand out as a city is its love for its history. Melbournians are proud of how the city has evolved and developed since its creation over 175 years ago.


----------



## Alphaville (Nov 28, 2007)

Fabian said:


> There has also been sustantial gentrification of Fitzroy and inner city suburbs as well, which itself is a great thing.


Not always.


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fitzroy (Part II)*

Modernity









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21

General shots of Brunswick Street









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21

And more reminders of the past...









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21

You can always readapt a building that you can no longer use.









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Fitzroy (Part III)*

Some of Gertude Street.









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-21


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates from Melbourne....:cheers:


----------



## pornstar013 (Jun 10, 2012)

got to get it


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Williamstown*

Williamstown, 10km west of Melbourne is one of the oldest settlements in Victoria founded in 1835. In the early days of Melbourne, Williamstown was the main port for the colony with goods sent by barge up the Yarra River.

It is a suburb etched in history. The first batch focuses on the original commercial heart - Nelson Parade and it's historical shopfronts, which over the years has become a popular dining strip. It is popular with tourists and visitors. 









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-04









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Williamstown (Part II)*

Williamstown Town Hall (1926)









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01








By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-01









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-12









By fabianamuso at 2011-08-12


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*Williamstown (Part III)*

HMAS Castlemaine

It was a minesweeper during World War Two and is maintained by the Maritime Trust of Australia. 









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24

The boatbuilders remain...









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24

even in an era of big shipping.









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24

And people just come to admire it all.









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-24


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Love the grit of the inner city shots! Really feels like we had a good tour. Also love the old Merry-Go-Round at Luna Park!


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

*South Yarra*

5km outside of Melbourne's CBD lies the suburb of South Yarra which is home to some of Melbourne's most exclusive shopping strips which line Chapel Street & Toorak Road.


















By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17

Whats the main attraction in the suburb? - Chapel Street. 
What brings people to Chapel Street? - Boutique stores, cafes, nightclubs and more.

I've covered enough of the retail side, so I kept it to a minimum this time around.

The Jam Factory - at the time, there was renovation works inside so there are no interior shots. TGIF's is a favourite when in this part of Melbourne.









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17

I love the artwork at The Olsen. Stands out against the greys, silvers and blacks.









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17

Toorak Road - another popular shopping strip.









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17

Crummy shots from the train thanks to Metlinks ban on photos at train stations .









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17









By fabianamuso at 2011-10-17


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

IMG_1731BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1729BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1776BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1663BW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_1679ABW by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## Fabian (Sep 11, 2002)

IMG_5933 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5832 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5744 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5737 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5649 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5642 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5610 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5605 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5545 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


IMG_5526 by fabianamuso, on Flickr


----------

